# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Coffee Lovers Wine

## Durtyoleman

*Here's a way to use up the instant coffee left in your stores while you sip the real stuff and wait for the fermentation to finish.

This was sent to me by a friend and I have not tried it so I can't vouch for the recipe... he said it came out to about 18 percent when he did it and the taste is an aquired one but not bad...whatever that means...LOL

Coffee wine

10 Tbsp instant coffee (I used folgers)
2 gal water
1/2 orange peel
5 lb sugar
1 package champagne yeast (1/2 oz)

Bring 3 quarts water to a boil, 

remove from heat and add the coffee 

and orange peel, (be sure to use only 

the  orange peel and not the white 

pithe).

Add sugar and remaining lukewarm 

water and stir to disolve.

Once the water is warm to the touch 

NOT HOT add the yeast put it in a 

covered 2 gallon vessel with a 

fermentation lock and leave for 1 

week stirring once or twice per day 

with a clean spoon or spatula. Keep 

below 75 deg and above 65 deg for 

best working of yeast.

Rerack after 1 week to your 

demijohn or other vessel with a 

fermentation lock twelve weeks or 

till fermentation slows.

Carefully rerack, leaving sediment 

behind and bottle.

Best if left for at least six months 

prior to drinking.

D.O.M.*

----------


## Rick

Since you brought up coffee......I was reading in this month's edition of Backpacker Magazine that the coffee they prefer is Starbucks instant in Colombian roast. This month is the gear rating edition. $3/3 packets on starbucks.com. The mag claims no bitter after taste. Only the best instant coffee ever.  - April 2010 page 14.

http://www.starbucks.com/coffee/star...offee/colombia

----------


## Pal334

I got some of their envelopes as freebies in Walmart. Suffice it to say, it tastes like instant coffee(which is aweful) and Starbucks (which is yucky) . So much for my technical assessment  :Smile:

----------


## canid

it's a desperate morning [or cold spell] that gets me drinking instant coffee. i've tried most major brands, and while some of them have been tolerable, none have been good.

----------

